# sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.33 patches question

## Shining Arcanine

I have a x86 laptop on which I installed sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.33. After installing it, I realized that sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.33 was out. I was curious what the differences were and if they were applicable to my system, so I checked the genpatches website and found three patches mentioned:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~mpagano/genpatches/patches-2.6.33-1.htm

I am not running a LiveCD and I do not have splashutils installed, so the only patch that might apply to my system is the sysctl patch. Is there any reason why I would want that patch on my system?

----------

## Etal

 *Shining Arcanine wrote:*   

> I am not running a LiveCD and I do not have splashutils installed, so the only patch that might apply to my system is the sysctl patch. Is there any reason why I would want that patch on my system?

 

Is your machine architecture alpha? Then no, you don't need it  :Smile: 

----------

## Shining Arcanine

 *AM088 wrote:*   

>  *Shining Arcanine wrote:*   I am not running a LiveCD and I do not have splashutils installed, so the only patch that might apply to my system is the sysctl patch. Is there any reason why I would want that patch on my system? 
> 
> Is your machine architecture alpha? Then no, you don't need it 

 

I wish it was architecture alpha. That would be awesome. Now all I need to do is build a flux-capacitor and go back in time to change some of DEC's business decisions.  :Very Happy: 

Anyway, thanks for the information. I was not sure if it had any application to x86.

----------

